# CI Mizar User Manual



## 110090 (Feb 21, 2008)

Well we have sold our old Pilote and have plumbed for a CI Mizar GTL Living 2006 and we are very pleased so far ticks many of the boxes for what we need from a van. As I currently write this we parked up in a very expensive (£25/night) campsite in Swannage Dorset on our first real test trip for the van.

Now can anyone help, I was a little frustrated when we bought the van as there are no user manuals, so I am still not fully aware how it all works or what some switches do. Does anyone have a manual they could let me have a copy of or do you know where I can find a PDF version.

In the mean time can anyone answer the following questions.

- There is a switch to the left of the control panel with a yellow led what is this for, it does not appear to switch anything on or off.
- Webasto Heater fantastic when going, need to know how to set the timer and how does the termostat work. The van is either roasting and then has to get very cold before the heating fires back up.
- Leaking tap in the shower. Very irratating as you cannot leave the water pump on as it tops up the pressure every couple of seconds. What could be the cause (do these taps have washers) and how can you get the tap off, do I have to remove the whole shower unit in the corner.
- Leaking external shower point (I think thats what it is) its the connection point next to the water filling point. Similar problem to above. This is a hozelock type attachment, how do I get it off?
- Seized hinges on the skirt tool box therefore cannot open it up, has been soaked with WD40 for 2 weeks still won't shift. Looks like I will have to try and remove the hinges and replace, how I'm not sure offer any advice.
-Need a replacement lock for the garage door, where best to get them from and can I get a barrel that fits the same key as all the other locks.
- Need to fit an improved alarm system any recs and the most cost effective.

Otherwise it's a great van and you can get a lot for your money at the moment as we have discovered.

Lastly thank you to this forum as it provided the reports for us to refer to before purchasing the van and helped us decide.

Chris, Cath, Nell & Lily (the whippets)


----------



## oliiecan (May 25, 2010)

*ci mizar gtl living*

Hi I have also just purchased a 2006 ci mizar gtl living which seems to have identicle issues ie the mistery switch next to the control panel the outside shower point which leaks on and off, maybe its the same wagon its reg ends jcu or do you still own yours , if so any idea what the switch is yet and how did you get round the water leak..

happy motoring

george & ollie

oh yes apart from the little niggles its amazing we love it.


----------



## oneday (May 31, 2006)

Hi
Also got a 2006 CI Mizar GTL Living, purchased late 2009. Looked at many layouts but the bunks for kids and decent lounge layout sold it for us (it replaced another CI, so we knew what quality of fittings etc were being used). 

I think the switch to the right of the control panel is for the heated waste water tank - if its fitted? I believe they are fitted with the 'Winter Pack' (?).
To the left of the coachbuilt door, there is a little white panel (on the outside of the motorhome) with writing on it, something about some European EN numbers or similar(?). If a winter pack has been fitted there is a similar sized sticker next to it stating 'Winter Pack'. Mine hasn't got one but I've seen these stickers on other ones and I also have the switch. 

Re the leaking water outlet (behind the flap), I'm not sure but I think this is for a permanent site water feed. Mine also leaked continually and had the dealer fit a tap to switch off the supply to this point, which seemed to do the trick (i think the problem is that the pipe is continually pressurised). My 'tap' was fitted towards the back of the water tank. Perhaps it can be used for as an external shower point also?

I have also suffered with a sticking hinge on the skirt locker; not too bad though and I just keep occasionally spraying with WD40.

I would be keen for any info on;
Towbars - Have any been fitted to yours, if so is there a makers plate or similar. I need to get one fitted.

Webasto Heater - Would be keen to hear of experiences if you've used it when not on hook-up. It seems to have a fairly heavy current draw (i had thought about adding a second leisure battery).

Vehicle Weight - according to manufacturers data I found on the web prior to purchase, max gross weight is 3850kg. However its actually plated (Trigano plate on passenger side footwell) as only 3500kg. The V5 however states 3850kg (which is the bit that matters I guess). Has anyone got a different plate weight on theirs? I'm guessing I could change it with someone like Sv tech.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a CI which has the same setup with regard to the external shower point which leaks! I cured this by making up a 'blank' from a hoselock connector. The problem with this fitting it needs pressure from within to seal. Have been lookin for a solution but as yet no luck - what it needs is a spring loaded connector 8O


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

oneday said:


> Hi
> Also got a 2006 CI Mizar GTL Living, purchased late 2009. Looked at many layouts but the bunks for kids and decent lounge layout sold it for us (it replaced another CI, so we knew what quality of fittings etc were being used).
> 
> I think the switch to the right of the control panel is for the heated waste water tank - if its fitted? I believe they are fitted with the 'Winter Pack' (?).
> ...


We have a CI Riviera 171 which on the V5 was 3850kg. The plate inside the engine however said 3500kg. We phoned Autotrail and they sent us a sticker for the drivers footwell which says the correct weight of 3850kg. This was free of charge. it's something to do with drivers licenses or something for the continent. In other words there was no need to go to any expense to sort it out.


----------



## oliiecan (May 25, 2010)

*ci mizar water leak*

The easiest way to stop the outside water outlet (ie hozelock connection) from leaking is to add a push fit 12mm valve tap to the feed pipe inside the van, the best place i found was under rear seat where the water pump is located it will be the one blue pipe without a tap. found a tap on ebay £10.00


----------

